

Ubuntu Phone, Jolla Sailfish and KDE Plasma Active to share API? - emilsedgh
http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2013/01/qml-component-apis-to-come-together.html

======
scriptproof
Another good resolution for the new year...

------
shmerl
Good development.

